# Clarke buffer won't run properly



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 1600dc alto clarke buffer. When starting the buffer will draw current and spin weakly before popping the breaker. This was an intermitant problem previously. Took it to my local floor machine shop and we tested the simpac switch the start and the run capacitor all to no avail. Any body have any ideas what the issue is? TIA


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it on the floor when starting? Maybe too much resistance. Try starting it with the pad off the surface and see how it does. Maybe switch to a softer pad or a more slippery product.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 1600dc alto clarke buffer. When starting the buffer will draw current and spin weakly before popping the breaker. This was an intermitant problem previously. Took it to my local floor machine shop and we tested the simpac switch the start and the run capacitor all to no avail. Any body have any ideas what the issue is? TIA


Clean the motor contacts...may have too much carbon build you..

Just take off motor cover and follow the wires..you will see the contact switch...after sanding and cleaning the contacts blow all the dust out of the machine....lastly if this don't work..inspection all wires connections and plugs..


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> Clean the motor contacts...may have too much carbon build you..
> 
> Just take off motor cover and follow the wires..you will see the contact switch...after sanding and cleaning the contacts blow all the dust out of the machine....lastly if this don't work..inspection all wires connections and plugs..


Ive been told its a sealed motor which doesnt have the contacts that some other machines do. 

I have tried reducing the friction without success.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Does it have a gear drive?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

IF ITS A CLARK IT HAS CONTACTS..ESPECIALLY OLDER MODELS..
does it ever make a humming or buzzing noise? if so its the contacts..

otherwise the motor windings are fried if all other s I mentioned check out..


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow dude, you brought it to floor machine shop , they tested and didn't know- either your holding back info or you need to find a different floor machine shop. What I've done with my machines is replace capacitors, test switches etc, everything I can do myself. After that there's nothing left but the motor assuming you were plugged to a 20 amp breaker. Could be wiring shortening out in handle or thru upright, you got backup? Break that ***** down and learn it, field ops in the future will be a snap.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

M7L..

I used to build motors back in my ealry days..19-22...if it has a start and rn capacitor and is not starting properly..its simple..its the start capacitor.

simply puttin a new oneor one known to be good will eliminate if its good or not..
I was never a fan of meter tests on capacitors..at least no then..and that I learned from an old timer

maybe meters now can definitively tell you good or bad..but simply testing continuity on one is not sufficient in my opinion..

and its a motor..it has contacts if it utilizes capacitors..

start with the basics..
pull the top cover to motor off..
look at wiring and contacts..lightly sand, clean and blow out..
check all wires, connections for breakage or loose connections.

test with new capacitor if still experiencing same..a start capacitor..

motors are very simple..when all outside components check out..its the windings


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Yah,

We installed a new start capacitor and it behaved identical. Run capacitor was within tolerance.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

jamestrd said:


> M7L..
> 
> I used to build motors back in my ealry days..19-22...if it has a start and rn capacitor and is not starting properly..its simple..its the start capacitor.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I'm talkin bout, my next life I'm going into electrical/electronics so unlimited , let all that machinery do the work.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Wadya figure out? You gonna replace motor? I assume you got a lot of usage out of it, 
Saw one on CL for 600 in Denver with new motor and cord. Motor is probably 400?


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sure you have already ruled this out but every time we have had issues with our clarke buffers and a breaker tripping it has been in the wiring in the handle and a couple of wires touching. Like I said this has probably been ruled out, but if not I would be willing to bet that's where the issue lies.


----------

